
Programmer drives pregnant wife to hospital and baby born in car - andrewfromx
http://www.sheknows.com/parenting/articles/1130011/i-delivered-my-own-baby-in-car/page:2
======
jaclaz
Husband drove wife to hospital and baby born in the car. The actual trade of
the husband appears to be irrelevant, any husband would normally drive his
wife to the hospital, I would go further and say that anyone would drive a
pregnant woman near delivery time to the hospital. All the merits are of the
woman/wife, as often happens when a birth happens.

Good work, beautiful baby, congratulations Jennifer!

~~~
andrewfromx
I think my trade had a great deal to do with how logical I was during crisis.

~~~
jaclaz
I don't want to take anything away from you and from the influence your logic
skills have provided, but really - don't take it as an offence - at least from
the linked to article it is not like you did anything out of the common. If
you were a carpenter and out for work, most probably the same results could
have been obtained with a taxy or even - possibly - a Uber. On the other hand,
if you were a world rally champion pilot your baby might have been delivered
in the hospital alright. Anyway, congratulations to you as well!

~~~
andrewfromx
lol. I was driving very rally like but traffic was just too dense.

------
serge2k
Isn't this not all that rare?

edit: Written by the wife, not the husband. His profession has nothing to do
with anything.

Still read it, sounds scary and I'm glad they are OK.

~~~
andrewfromx
we have 3 kids and it only happened that one time.

------
marpstar
link is to page 2/2 of the story. took me a second to figure that out. Page 1:
[http://www.sheknows.com/parenting/articles/1130011/i-deliver...](http://www.sheknows.com/parenting/articles/1130011/i-delivered-
my-own-baby-in-car)

~~~
andrewfromx
oops thanks. can't edit url any more or I would fix.

